

The Art of Writing Software [video] - jingwen
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=QdVFvsCWXrA

======
PythonicAlpha
Some of the real computer pioneers (no, _not_ Bill!) are here! Very
interesting for people that want to learn more about the basics and roots of
computing ....

A little short, though, I would like to see a more in-depth documentary of
similar style.

